# GameMaster



## TheLittleDoctor (Jan 2, 2022)

TheLittleDoctor submitted a new resource:

GameMaster - A customizable scoreboard and timer tool for OBS that can be configured for any sport you choose.



> View attachment 78637
> *GameMaster* is a Python-based sports scoreboard tool for OBS. In addition to basic scoring functionality, *GameMaster* can also manage game times, periods, and any other stats or variables related to the sport at hand using a simple JSON configuration file.
> 
> 
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## KiffenTV (Jan 9, 2022)

Hi mate,
very nice work. Just missing one function - ability to set direction of clock. Now in soccer it is counting downwards but that is wrong for soccer - clock runs always upwards. How to fix this tiny but annoying issue?


----------



## TheLittleDoctor (Jan 9, 2022)

KiffenTV said:


> Hi mate,
> very nice work. Just missing one function - ability to set direction of clock. Now in soccer it is counting downwards but that is wrong for soccer - clock runs always upwards. How to fix this tiny but annoying issue?


Hi! Thanks for reaching out! The group I built this for in the states counts downwards for soccer, so that wasn't even something I had thought about. Give me a week or two and I can try to add in count up and stopwatch functionality. Thanks for the heads up!
  Cheers,
TheLittleDoctor


----------



## KiffenTV (Jan 9, 2022)

Hi, clock does not need to stop for 45:00, it can overlap and then after 1st half is over need just manual tuning it to 45:00. Of course reset to 0:00 and 45:00 button/functions would be nice :-)


----------



## TheLittleDoctor (Jan 18, 2022)

KiffenTV said:


> Hi, clock does not need to stop for 45:00, it can overlap and then after 1st half is over need just manual tuning it to 45:00. Of course reset to 0:00 and 45:00 button/functions would be nice :-)


Hey there!
On the GitHub Repo, I have a new prerelease for my gracious testers to play around with that adds stopwatch and count-up capabilities. Do you want to give it a try?

Release v2.1.0-Pre1 · TheLittleDoc/GameMaster (github.com)


----------



## Bassman (Jan 19, 2022)

Hello,

Thank you for your scoreboard.  I downloaded the Pre 1 release and have a few bits of feedback:

1)  Is it possible to let the clock run past 60 minutes and not go to the hour column?  Soccer usually counts from the 40's to the 80's-90's in minutes for the 2nd half.

2)  When I set the minutes manually to a start time (like 40:00), when I press "start" a message pops up and says "Time's Up" and then the clock starts.  Seems like a bug.

3)  Is it possible to take away the nanny prompts when you press clear in the Timer section?  On a streaming job, the less you have to click the better!

Thanks!


----------



## TheLittleDoctor (Jan 19, 2022)

Bassman said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thank you for your scoreboard.  I downloaded the Pre 1 release and have a few bits of feedback:
> 
> ...


Hi! Thanks for you feedback! 
1) That seems feasible! I'll take a look at that once exams conclude at the end of the week.
2) Yep, looking back at what I did the other day, it looks like I may have set it up so that the alarm will trigger at the "default time" set in the config. I'm not entirely sure why I did that, but I'll go ahead and take it out.
3) I was a little trigger-happy with all the pop-ups and confirmation boxes, that's for sure, whoops! I'll be cleaning a lot of those up, and probably in 2.3 or 2.4, I'll be moving all the settings to their own tab finally so that I can add more and group them a little better; at that time, I'll add more granular controls for what warnings and messages show, so probably by the end of February at the latest. 

Thanks for your feedback, and I'll reply here as I have new info for you!


----------



## Bassman (Jan 20, 2022)

Great.  Thanks and I look forward to the updates.


----------



## TheLittleDoctor (Jan 20, 2022)

Bassman said:


> Great.  Thanks and I look forward to the updates.


Ok, I lied, kind of...
I determined it would be quick to fix, so give this one a try. Patch notes inside.
Release v2.1.0-Pre2 · TheLittleDoc/GameMaster (github.com)


----------



## Bassman (Jan 21, 2022)

Thanks.  Can you tell me the update procedure?  Do I need to uninstall anything before installing the new release?


----------



## TheLittleDoctor (Jan 21, 2022)

Bassman said:


> Thanks.  Can you tell me the update procedure?  Do I need to uninstall anything before installing the new release?


Nope, you should just be able to run the new installer, as long as you haven't moved the installation directory. I'll make sure to include that in the readme!


----------



## Bassman (Jan 21, 2022)

Thank you very much!  I will update tonight for my game tomorrow.


----------



## Bassman (Jan 22, 2022)

Hello,

I have installed the v2.1.0 RC1 version and have a question:  The minutes still go to adding one hour after 60 are reached.  Is there a setting to get the minutes to go past 60 into 70, 80 etc...?  Thanks for the changes.


----------



## TheLittleDoctor (Jan 22, 2022)

Bassman said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have installed the v2.1.0 RC1 version and have a question:  The minutes still go to adding one hour after 60 are reached.  Is there a setting to get the minutes to go past 60 into 70, 80 etc...?  Thanks for the changes.


Hey again!
Whoops! It looks like I forgot to handle it in the app itself! If you go look in the output file, it should be outputing correctly now. If it still isn't, go ahead and open a formal issue on our GitHub page. 
I plan to attempt to fix the in-app display later, but for now, it will for sure output correctly to the file when hours are deselected.
Thanks!


----------



## Bassman (Jan 22, 2022)

Ok.  I will take a look.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## Bassman (Jan 22, 2022)

Worked great.  Thanks again for making and sharing this useful little program!  Screenshot attached.


----------



## T68 (Jan 25, 2022)

Hi!
Thanks for a great plugin!
Just a couple of suggestions:
First: when I install the program (2.1 pre and 2.0) and use the soccer preset the default time in minutes is set to 40 minutes. A soccer half is 45 min so maybe this could be adjusted in future updates.
And if I toggle to count up mode and restart the program the time output is still set to 40 min when it should be 0 min. It sets to 40min each time i restart Gamemaster. It then sets to zero if I start the timer or if I press reset. But until then the scoreboard shows 40 minutes which is a bit confusing. I hope this also can be adressed.

Another small wish is to be able to choose if the clock display in the admin interface should show time format HH:MM:SS or MM:SS. For example, in soccer we count past 60 minutes and keep couting up the minutes, without going into showing 1 hour + minutes. This works in the output files so it would be neat to have it in admin too.


----------



## TheLittleDoctor (Jan 25, 2022)

T68 said:


> Hi!
> Thanks for a great plugin!
> Just a couple of suggestions:
> First: when I install the program (2.1 pre and 2.0) and use the soccer preset the default time in minutes is set to 40 minutes. A soccer half is 45 min so maybe this could be adjusted in future updates.
> ...


Aggh! Lots to fix!
Ok, let's work through these:
GameMaster was originally built for a US high school group, and at least that conference played only 80 minute games, so that's why the half is only 40 minutes. I can't decide if I'm going to leave it be, but I guess you'll know soon enough. For now, you can go edit the config file manually, or delete the "cfgsettings.json" file to run the setup again so you can make a custom config. 
Looks like I missed a few places where the default time matters when I was making the "Count up" mode. I'll fix those this afternoon!
Honestly, there's lots wrong with count-up mode, so I'll take another look through everything after work. I'm not 100% sure why the division check doesn't work at 60 minutes, and I'm also not sure how I will go about showing the MM:SS format on the admin panel. 

One other thing, it looks like you're either running GameMaster in a Linux distro I'm not familiar with or Windows 11. Which one? Now I'm really curious!

Thank you so much for your feedback! This helps a lot, and I'm glad I'll start to be able to iron out some of the bugs! As I have updates for you, I'll let you know here, or you can keep up to date with development in real-time in our Discord server. (https://discord.gg/WzA4FncR8f)


----------



## TheLittleDoctor (Jan 25, 2022)

T68 said:


> Hi!
> Thanks for a great plugin!
> Just a couple of suggestions:
> First: when I install the program (2.1 pre and 2.0) and use the soccer preset the default time in minutes is set to 40 minutes. A soccer half is 45 min so maybe this could be adjusted in future updates.
> ...


Ok, I've worked out what I can work out right now, I think. Give this one a test for me and let me know how it does!
Release v2.1.0b5 · TheLittleDoc/GameMaster (github.com)


----------



## T68 (Jan 26, 2022)

Thanks for the new version, Doc!
The clock issues seems to be fully resolved now :-)!


----------



## T68 (Jan 26, 2022)

But I stumbled onto a new issue when I added team names containing the Swedish chracters "Å", "Ä" and "Ö" (and å,ä,ö).

The OBS text object does not render these correctly if I use GameMaster to generate the output text file. If I open them in notepad and type manually the characters work.

I hope you can take a look at this in future updates, or point me to a solution if there´s any setting in OBS that can fix it.

Text error when gamemaster generates the output txt-file





Characters working when I type them manually in the same output txt-file


----------



## TheLittleDoctor (Jan 26, 2022)

T68 said:


> But I stumbled onto a new issue when I added team names containing the Swedish chracters "Å", "Ä" and "Ö" (and å,ä,ö).
> 
> The OBS text object does not render these correctly if I use GameMaster to generate the output text file. If I open them in notepad and type manually the characters work.
> 
> ...


Oh no! Thanks for the heads up! I think this has to do with the file output being handled with ASCII rather than unicode encoding, but I'm not sure. I'll investigate!


----------



## TheLittleDoctor (Jan 26, 2022)

T68 said:


> But I stumbled onto a new issue when I added team names containing the Swedish chracters "Å", "Ä" and "Ö" (and å,ä,ö).
> 
> The OBS text object does not render these correctly if I use GameMaster to generate the output text file. If I open them in notepad and type manually the characters work.
> 
> ...


Way off the money, it turns out... I think I got it this time, though, so just watch for the auto-update and see if it fixes it.


----------



## T68 (Jan 27, 2022)

Hi Doc!
Thanks for the update, works like a charm!


----------



## FuelOurLife (Jan 29, 2022)

TheLittleDoctor said:


> TheLittleDoctor submitted a new resource:
> 
> GameMaster - A customizable scoreboard and timer tool for OBS that can be configured for any sport you choose.
> 
> ...


Stumbled on GameMaster today and it's such a great solution!   Curious if you have any plans to port to Mac?  I'm not a developer but would it be difficult to get GameMaster to work on a Mac?

Thanks in advance for your time.


----------



## TheLittleDoctor (Jan 30, 2022)

FuelOurLife said:


> Stumbled on GameMaster today and it's such a great solution!   Curious if you have any plans to port to Mac?  I'm not a developer but would it be difficult to get GameMaster to work on a Mac?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your time.


Hi there! It's funny you should ask! I actually just started on a Mac port on Thursday and am making great progress! I want to release it at the same time as my next Windows update, which should be sometime this week. Would you be able to help test it for me? Pop by our Discord server or something, let's chat!


----------



## FuelOurLife (Jan 30, 2022)

TheLittleDoctor said:


> Hi there! It's funny you should ask! I actually just started on a Mac port on Thursday and am making great progress! I want to release it at the same time as my next Windows update, which should be sometime this week. Would you be able to help test it for me? Pop by our Discord server or something, let's chat!



I'd be happy to test your Mac port.  

I wasn't fast enough on the Discord link (it's no longer valid).  Perhaps we can try again.


----------



## FuelOurLife (Jan 30, 2022)

FuelOurLife said:


> I'd be happy to test your Mac port.
> 
> I wasn't fast enough on the Discord link (it's no longer valid).  Perhaps we can try again.



Disregard, I'm connected.  my bad.


----------



## TheLittleDoctor (Jan 31, 2022)

TheLittleDoctor updated GameMaster with a new update entry:

GameMaster v2.1.0: Count-up and QoL



> *Release v2.1.0*
> Wowee! I made lots of changes I didn't expect to make this soon! Things are really progressing! Thanks to everyone who helped test it along the way!
> 
> Enjoy GameMaster v2.1.0!
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## TheLittleDoctor (Feb 3, 2022)

TheLittleDoctor updated GameMaster with a new update entry:

GameMaster v2.1.1: Bug fixes



> *Release v2.1.1*
> 
> *Bug Fixes*
> Resizing was broken literally minutes before v2.1.0, now fixed (b76a651)
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Fisk31 (Feb 4, 2022)

At the moment I am currently doing my scoreboard / time manually, *but I was thinking about getting this plugin.*

But one thing I wanted to know was *if there was any plans on maybe making it so you can have two or even three timers count down at once in sync?*

I would think the way you would set it up would probably be to make it if you count it down, you set up how much time you want for the count down thing, and when you hit "Start Time" on the Play clock. Bonus idea would be to make it so you can just quickly select presets such as 2:00, :30, :45 instead of typing it manually each time.

I'm no coder, so no idea how difficult this would be to implement two clocks that are in sync, but if this was do-able, it would create better broadcasts for smaller streamers like myself at the local / youth level.

*Example of two clocks running at once is shown in this photo below*
Ice Hockey = Game Clock + Power Play Time
Association Football = Match Clock + Additional Time
American Football / Basketball = Game Clock + Play Clock
Bonus Options = Extra Statistics such a "Team Ball Possession" or "American Football Drive Length"​


----------



## T68 (Feb 4, 2022)

Thats a great idea! And just to keep "doc" occupied: It would be very, very nice with functionality for substitutes, penalty cards, team roosters, team logos and maybe some basic lower 3rd and talent graphics. Of course all this can be solved with OBS objects but it would be really user friendly to have the basic text graphics for a sports broadcast all in the same admin interface :-).


----------



## TheLittleDoctor (Feb 18, 2022)

Fisk31 said:


> At the moment I am currently doing my scoreboard / time manually, *but I was thinking about getting this plugin.*
> 
> But one thing I wanted to know was *if there was any plans on maybe making it so you can have two or even three timers count down at once in sync?*
> 
> ...


This is definitely something I'll look into, but it might not be super soon. I'll see what I can do!


----------



## TheLittleDoctor (Feb 18, 2022)

T68 said:


> Thats a great idea! And just to keep "doc" occupied: It would be very, very nice with functionality for substitutes, penalty cards, team roosters, team logos and maybe some basic lower 3rd and talent graphics. Of course all this can be solved with OBS objects but it would be really user friendly to have the basic text graphics for a sports broadcast all in the same admin interface :-).


I've thought about this, and it's something I'd like to do, but it'll be a ways out. For now, try to work with what I've got for you, and you can use things like variables for triggering advanced scene switcher transitions if you really, really, want to make some of that work.

Rosters are also planned, stay tuned!


----------



## MJM (Feb 27, 2022)

I have made a config file for Basketball and now I would like to do one for Football. In my version Players, settings and config are greyed out. how would I go about creating a file for Football and where are they stored in the harddrive? Am I missing something on how to change things up for the different sports?


----------



## TheLittleDoctor (Mar 10, 2022)

MJM said:


> I have made a config file for Basketball and now I would like to do one for Football. In my version Players, settings and config are greyed out. how would I go about creating a file for Football and where are they stored in the harddrive? Am I missing something on how to change things up for the different sports?


Hi! Apologies for the late reply! 
It's a little convoluted right now, but essentially, you can just duplicate an existing config file and edit it in a text editor of your choice. Then, from GameMaster, click _Select Config File _and choose your new file. Alternatively, you can download one of the premade configs from our GitHub and select it the same way. If you need any further help, feel free to pop into my Discord server so we can connect in real-time. Link is above and in the app if you need it!


----------



## TheLittleDoctor (Mar 15, 2022)

Fisk31 said:


> Bonus Options = Extra Statistics such a "Team Ball Possession" or "American Football Drive Length"


Whoops, sorry I'm only just seeing this now, but: These are already possible in GameMaster now. You can set up extra "Variables" in the config file which just add additional fields for you to type in. Any questions, just hop back into the server in Discord and I can help you get one set up if the default doesn't work.


----------



## ietax (Apr 15, 2022)

Beautiful work, thank you.
Have you ever thought about making a profile for volleyball and tennis too?


----------



## Freejack (Apr 23, 2022)

Hi Doc!

It's a great program, i like the way it works!

Is it possible to add to the Football config a Timeout section to each team, like the score, with + - buttons on each side?

And if it possible a Flag option, with a simple on/off switch?

Thank you if you think about it! :)


----------



## TheLittleDoctor (Apr 25, 2022)

ietax said:


> Beautiful work, thank you.
> Have you ever thought about making a profile for volleyball and tennis too?


Hi there! While I myself have no need (nor the expertise) for a volleyball or tennis config, GameMaster was built in such a way to allow for its users to create their own config files. Check out the default config files on GitHub or delete the 
	
	
    



```
cfgsettings.json
```
 file to reset the config creator. If you need any help, feel free to pop by the Discord server and I'd be happy to help.


----------



## ietax (May 10, 2022)

Thanks i would like to develop it.
I prefer to work with it directly than to find it already done.
The problem is that both tennis and volleyball are not competitions with time, but with points.

Volleyball has 3 "sets" and you have to get to 25 points to win a set
Tennis has 3 "sets" consisting of "games", you win a game after 4 points (but there must be 2 of difference) is a little more complicated.
If you give me advice where to start and which files to check for this implementation, thank you


----------



## Max_Ramone (May 11, 2022)

Missing a button to reset the game score. It would be useful.


----------



## T68 (May 13, 2022)

Every time Gamemaster i started it resets (blanks) team names. Is it any way for it to keep the latest added names after a restart? If not this is a feature request :-)


----------



## genetrapper (May 22, 2022)

Just had a conversation with a coach about why my soccer livestream starts over at 0:00 minutes in the second half instead of 45:00.  I said I couldn't find a simple clock app for soccer that worked well with OBS that forced minutes versus hour display.  Looks like this should work.  I took a brief look, do you have any ability to use a hot key to start/stop the clock? I would prefer to integrate with a StreamDeck button that can send a keyboard stroke or other form of streamdeck integration.  Thanks for your active efforts.


----------



## TheLittleDoctor (Jun 15, 2022)

ietax said:


> Thanks i would like to develop it.
> I prefer to work with it directly than to find it already done.
> The problem is that both tennis and volleyball are not competitions with time, but with points.
> 
> ...


Hey there,
I've received a few messages about Volleyball and Tennis, but I'm not sure what else you'd need to show that. A custom variable to output the set number can be added already, so I think GameMaster could be used in those instances. Any other help, please let me know and I'll see what I can do about it.


----------



## TheLittleDoctor (Jun 15, 2022)

Max_Ramone said:


> Missing a button to reset the game score. It would be useful.


Thanks for the note! I've got a new dev on-board and we're working on a rewrite (already! it needs it!) but this is a good feature we'll keep in mind. Thank you!


----------



## TheLittleDoctor (Jun 15, 2022)

T68 said:


> Every time Gamemaster i started it resets (blanks) team names. Is it any way for it to keep the latest added names after a restart? If not this is a feature request :-)


Definitely doable. A future version will likely include data recall. Thanks for the note!


----------



## TheLittleDoctor (Jun 15, 2022)

genetrapper said:


> Just had a conversation with a coach about why my soccer livestream starts over at 0:00 minutes in the second half instead of 45:00.  I said I couldn't find a simple clock app for soccer that worked well with OBS that forced minutes versus hour display.  Looks like this should work.  I took a brief look, do you have any ability to use a hot key to start/stop the clock? I would prefer to integrate with a StreamDeck button that can send a keyboard stroke or other form of streamdeck integration.  Thanks for your active efforts.


Hotkeys are not currently supported but will be in a future version. At some point, as well, we hope to directly support the Stream Deck through some kind of a plugin. Stay tuned!


----------



## ietax (Jul 8, 2022)

TheLittleDoctor said:


> Hey there,
> I've received a few messages about Volleyball and Tennis, but I'm not sure what else you'd need to show that. A custom variable to output the set number can be added already, so I think GameMaster could be used in those instances. Any other help, please let me know and I'll see what I can do about it.



The different is that in volleyball and tennis there is no playing time .. but the game ends when a score is reached and in tennis the counting of points is a bit complicated compared to football and basketball for example.
If you tell me what I can study to make this change I can read a little
thank you


----------



## RenBabySteps (Jul 11, 2022)

Hi! Noob to streaming and this forum. Thanks for this app. I stream pocket billiards matches and this helps a lot. 

One question though, does Gamemaster allow for multiple player score inputs? 

I was hoping to have scores for more than just one match and just switch scenes on obs with a dedicated camera for each match.

I thought the setup wizard presented this option but when I define multiple players and variables it just hangs and when I exit the wizard I end up with the default settings


----------



## T68 (Sep 7, 2022)

Hi!
Checking back after some vacation and other stuff and just curious if there is any plans for future updates with some of the suggestions in this thread?
Cheers!
T


----------

